# Fishing report from 1/30



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

Fished Creel Bay this last Thursday from sun-up to sun-down, concentrated on Walleye at dawn and dusk, and looked for perch durring the day. Caught quite a few small eyes (less than one pound), which was fun. Didn't catch any keeper perch, just a few very small ones.


----------

